# PIT BOSS 5-SERIES WOOD PELLET VERTICAL SMOKER vent adjustment



## LincolnMikeVII

Hello Everyone
Just bought the titled smoker last week and first pellet smoker. The weather has been crazy with rain and sun since.  I am going to smoke ribs for its first outing on Saturday. I've looked in the manual but came up with nothing. 
I have used a side firebox smoker for years until it rotted out a few weeks ago the purchased this one. I have always used the top vent on the chimney to adjust heat smoke etc.. I noticed that this smoker cap is screwed in but looks to be adjustable. I think I read somewhere to open the vent wide for more smoke (?) Do I need to fiddle with the cap at all and just close it as far as it will go down (doesnt close all the way) and "grill" or smoke away and set on smoke till about 140 and then adjust the temp to 225F? 
I need help in figuring this out or I let me know if im over thinking this whole thing. 
Mike


----------



## AmericanSmoker30

I have the series 4. The auger automatically pushes the pellets depending on temperature. I set mine at my desired cooking temp and that thing does the rest. I think yours should have this feature like mine but if there is a prime button, you can force more pellets into the fire box for a hit of smoke. Also, you can turn the smoker temp setting to smoke and it will burn lower heat for longer periods of smoke. Hope this help Lincoln. Good luck and "smoke em if you got em!"


----------



## radio

My Green Mountain suggests at least a two inch opening.
You should never use the exhaust cap to control heat or smoke on a charcoal or stick burner, but instead use the air intake to control the heat.
Restricting the exhaust can cause creosote and other unburned particles to give the meat a bitter taste.
Restricting the exhaust on a pellet grill would cause a similar effect.  I have mine as wide open as it will go and have noticed a few creosote-sicles starting to form and hang down from the cap


----------



## mike243

The owners manual sez nothing a out it, i leave mine all the way down which is about even on the Austin so the smoke will linger instead of maybe leaving and letting more fresh air in, may not make a difference heats going to rise any way lol


----------

